# Game #42: Phoenix Suns (24-17) @ Memphis Grizzlies (21-18) - 1/18



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Monday, 5:30PMEST/3:30PMMT/2:30PMPST
Where: FedEx Forum - Memphis, TN
TV:







*
*Previous Game: L 99-125 @ Charlotte Bobcats*











*Phoenix Suns (24-17) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 



















* Memphis Grizzlies (21-18) 

Starters: 








[PG] Mike Conley







[SG] O.J. Mayo








[SF]Rudy Gay









[PF] Zach Randolph







[C] Marc Gasol *




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Just caught this now, but Barbosa and Lopez getting the starts today.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

10-4, Suns with 8:28 left.

Lopez has already made a difference with a couple of hard put backs. 

Nash has it going too. 4 pts early.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ugh. Since then, it's been awful. Turnovers, missing easy shots, and giving up easy stuff. Memphis was on a 22-6 run.

Then we give up a 3 to Gay to end the qrter. 

34-20, Grizzlies at the end of 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amundson and Frye with couple of and1 layups

Dragic and Hill nailed 3s. Finally doing something offensively. 


40-34, Grizzlies with 8:03 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash with the **** you 3 to cut it to 3. 

Then d forces a 24 sec violation.


Barbosa with a layup.

Mayo nails a 3.

Barbosa misses the 3. reb by Amundson who gets the layup and1


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

After a dunk by Amundson and layup by Lopez.

Mayo's left wide open for 3. Barbosa misses one on the other end.

Mayo wide open again and drills it. Good lord, does someone wanna ****ing guard him? Almost erases a good qrter allowing 7 pts in 39 secs or so. 


58-56, Grizzlies at the half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash hit Lopez for alleyoop. Mayo makes a 3.

Nash with a **** you 3 back. after a turnover, Amare with a dunk.

Off a Gay miess, Jrich blows an easy one and then fouls Randolph. God Jrich sucks. 

81-74, Grizzlies 2:31 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dudley makes a 3. Then with 13.5 secs, Suns have a chance to tie or take the lead, and Dudley takes a dumb shot.

88-86, Grizzlies at the end of 3.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Honestly, it's Nash I feel the worst about. He's playing out of his mind but this team just can't get it together. Barbosa and JRich have sucked it up lately >_>


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Honestly, it's Nash I feel the worst about. He's playing out of his mind but this team just can't get it together. Barbosa and JRich have sucked it up lately >_>


It's time to trade Barbosa and Richardson. Maybe get Magette or take a run at getting TMac


----------

